

Google Energy enters the wholesale market - sophacles
http://news.cnet.com/8301-11128_3-10427993-54.html?tag=mncol

======
sophacles
Good nyt interview too: [http://greeninc.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/01/07/qa-
googles-gree...](http://greeninc.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/01/07/qa-googles-
green-energy-czar/)

------
warfangle
Wonder if they're going to use this venture to put some funding into LFTR
projects (LFTR was the topic of a Google Tech Talk from Feb 20, 2009:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8F0tUDJ35So> ).

------
mattwdelong
I see someone is getting ready for Cap and Trade.

